# team 3



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok guys if your on team 3 for the 2011 youth deer contest this thread is for us to get to know eachother and talk about where we will be hunting this fall and when our season starts and anything else you wanna ask/talk about


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey I'm on team 3


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet where r u located


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Ohio


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

o man u should defenetly put some points on the board for our team then


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im on team 3 too


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

cool jaho so when does your season start


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

My season starts September 15th. When does yours?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

mine starts sept 3 doe only until sept 30 for the urban archery season. then on oct first i can kill bucks. I plan to put a doe on the board in sept and then save my second deer for a big buck that i will proboyly kill the first week of nov lol thats like my anual week that i kill a buck every year


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

How do i get onto a team?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> How do i get onto a team?


srry rebel 17 sign ups r over they ended yesterday so u will just have to wait until next season


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

does any one on team 3 have any big bucks on their land this year


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah i got a few. I posted a couple of the nice ones that are roaming my property on the trail cam pics thread


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone on team 3 been out in the woods yet this year?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i went on monday saw two doe but they beded down at fifty yards and i got out of my stand and went out the back way so i didnt spook them


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be heading out in the woods on thursday on some new property. Havent really scouted it out or anything much, i guess i will have to wait and see what its like.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im goin this evening


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

15 more days for me


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

tomorrow for me!!!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

went out and didnt see anything but i heard some back in the the same area of woods i saw some one monday morning i think i will move my satnd there tomarrow


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

On thursday I will be going. Anyone have any luck yet?


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

little over 7 more days for me, you guys been seeing much?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I seen 8 last night only one buck in the group. None were in range


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

whats our team name


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know we need to make one


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

saw three deer and then bam out of no where she came walking up i stood up and drew and she stoped to get a drink of water and i shot her while she was drinking complete passthrough she only went 80 yards


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job getting our team on the board deerhunter13! Congrats on the first archery kill also. I almost got my first with a bow this morning but i ended up spooking them when i was getting ready to shoot.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome deer huner. i went out this morning, raining all morning and really foggy, saw 2 does a long ways away


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

yea it was off and on drizzle all morning here to but fo some reason they were moving and it was really hard to track bc the rain washed most of the blood away


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

hows everyone doin?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Shot this one the other night. Not with my bow but i thought i would share. First buck though


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

shot him oct 2nd


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

jaho said:


> View attachment 1182267
> 
> Shot this one the other night. Not with my bow but i thought i would share. First buck though


congrats very nice deer


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> congrats very nice deer


Congrats to you to that is a really nice buck. What do you think it will score?


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

jaho said:


> Congrats to you to that is a really nice buck. What do you think it will score?


 100-110 ish, heres the story. i was putting my facemask on an look down and there is a little buck right under me, so i start taking pics...the he keeps looking back and then my buck follows the little one. he stands 30-40 yards away for 5-10 mins, through thick brush, i could could only see his legs. they were both eating double crop beans,the little buck walks out of sight for a minute or 2, my buck starts to walk away so i did short, quiet grunts every time he went to step away and he just lifted his head and stayed in place, the little buck walks out of sight for a minute or 2, then walks right underneath me then in a shooting lane where a tree had fallen...i was hoping that my buck would do the same and he did, waited for him to walk out in the lane, shot him, watched him run for a while, then he stopped, then he stumbled a little bit but stayed on his feet. he lays down for a while, (i can see his antlers in the beans) and called my dad and my friend, then he gets up and stumbles in the woods. then 2 does walked past the same place he did. I gave him an hour, and went to a friends house to get a game cart, he was 2 yards from where i last saw him walk in the woods. he weighed 200 gutted.
sorry for the run on sentence and thanks for the compliments


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like you had an exiting night. I will be taking my bow out now that I have got one on the ground with my muzzleloader. Good job getting a nice buck on the board for our team


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

jaho did u put ur buck on the board or r ujust waiting for a bigger one


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

we have a total of 200 points if jaho counts is deer we will have like 275


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> we have a total of 200 points if jaho counts is deer we will have like 275


 i dont think it counts cuz its a muzzle loader.... but were doin pretty good


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah it doesnt count because its a muzzleloader kill but hopefully in the next couple of weeks i will be able to get one down with my bow


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

hey guys i just shot a doe with my muzzleloader not gonna count it for the contest b/c i already have a doe im still waiting for the big buck


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i shot a doe with a bow







also shot a coyote same morn


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice shot on that coyote. I did that with my rifle a couple weeks ago


----------

